# My Elune's Wrath Tau



## JerryDaMouse (Feb 28, 2009)

Here is what I've done so far with my Tau:
-I've name it very cheesily so my enemies will cower in its wake. 

And yeh, I painted a few...

My 5 painted Fire warriors. All my Tau are based on terrain that is meant to look like rubble in a cities of death game. I'm hoping to add some razor wire and cities of death buildings etc. 

My Tau Shas'ui

View attachment 2562

Notice his sweet as converted gun. 

Now the rest of the painted Fire warriors and the lone Gun drone

View attachment 2563

View attachment 2564

View attachment 2565

It's a bit obvious they are Tau but I might as well write it on them just to be sure.

Now my XV25 Stealth Suits

View attachment 2566

View attachment 2567


They have knifes because they are bonded and crazy :shout:
Can be cut off from the SM scout squad frame.

My XV8 Crisis Battle Suit

View attachment 2568

View attachment 2569

View attachment 2570


Mmmmm Decal overload.

I must now re-post since I have reached the maximum of 10 images.


----------



## JerryDaMouse (Feb 28, 2009)

View attachment 2572


And the only Kroot I've painted and am happy with-the shaper

View attachment 2573

View attachment 2574


Hehe I'd never let one of my Blood Angels be a dead space marine held by Tau.

Now my random Ork Kommando with a huge shoota 

View attachment 2575

View attachment 2576

View attachment 2577


Feel free to post on how bad or worse my painting is compared to everyone else.

Cheers!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

It looks like a nice sharp colour scheme as the colours work well together.

It is a bit difficult to pass comment on quality as the pics are a bit small tbh.


----------



## JerryDaMouse (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeh, my thoughts exactly but I needed them to fit the 1000x1000 pixel limit the attachment pop-up has. I'll try again to upload some bigger pictures.


----------



## JerryDaMouse (Feb 28, 2009)

*Aha!*

Woot some more pictures!

Here is my awesome Tau commander which I purchased a few days ago.


My Broadside

I'm not too good with Green stuff so the flames look pretty sketchyk:

My other Broadside

My New Hammerhead which I bought with my commander



And my Devilfish


Ha! I hope this solved the size issue. :mrgreen:


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

I like the way this cammo colors mix with the blue base. :good:

Maybe you can give some volume to the cammo adding different tipes of white and black in each line.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

You paint quite well I must say. The only thing I think you should change is the thickness of the paint, can look a bit messy. When you paint, use a small palette and mix some water into the paints, might take a few layers extra, but the result is much smoother. Also, Highlights are your friend :biggrin:
On the good side the colors fit well with each other! +rep


----------



## hugor1 (May 6, 2008)

thats army is looking nice with the colours, they are sharp and fine, all i can say is your base colour(shadow Grey) mabie hard edge them areas with Space Wolf Grey, then i think your army will be top Notch 

Happy Painting!


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Can we have a 'Nice Job' Option on the Poll?


----------



## JerryDaMouse (Feb 28, 2009)

Da Red Paintjob Grot said:


> Can we have a 'Nice Job' Option on the Poll?


Well it needs to be a nice job in order for that to happen lol.

Thanks for all the comments people, I'll try and update it as the army progresses!


----------



## 7-ZARK-7 (Jan 29, 2009)

If I could paint like that at twelve... Well lets just say i wouldn't be a postman now!
The stealth suits and the first devilfish look the best - they look the smoothest paint jobs judging by the photos. 
Also Mordeth is right about keeping your paints thinned out with water, more work maybe but the results will be well worth the extra layers. 
Keep up the good work my man (not supposed to sound patronising!)
ANd I mean the kroot are disgusting not your paint work - filthy uncouth carrion eating aliens!


----------



## JerryDaMouse (Feb 28, 2009)

OK who did it? [was it you?]t
As if those guys are disgusting...
How dare some one vote in that (I voted that Jerry can't paint for sh*t because it best suited the situation)!


> ANd I mean the kroot are disgusting not your paint work - filthy uncouth carrion eating aliens!


As if those kroot look bad! I'll put up some more pics some time this week to show you that, yes, kroot can look good!


----------



## JerryDaMouse (Feb 28, 2009)

*Update!*

Alright...Here is another update of the army as such.
Since the last update I haven't done too much painting but I have finished the army's terrain/bases with snow flock! I learned the technique from a GW staff member when I asked him to show me how to use the snow flock I just purchased (Alex from GW Sydney). Then I went home and did it to the entire army the next day.
Take a look!

 
 
Cheers


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Where's the night elf Ethereal?


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

Those bases look fine man


----------



## TheLambBread (Dec 22, 2010)

Kroot pics are a little blurry. I'd like to see the head better


----------

